# Solved: Cisco Valet M10 Router Not Working



## cali_girl34 (Nov 26, 2003)

Will someone please help me? I am starting to think Cisco is up to something fishy. This is the 2nd time in 2 years that we have purchased a Cisco router that has coincidentally stopped working right after the "free support" period ends. When we call in, they want to charge us $50 to trouble shoot.

We have a CISCO Valet M10 Router that has worked fine for a little over 1 year. All of a sudden, I turn on the computer Wed morning and the internet doesn't work. I unplug the cable from the router and do a direct-connect from my modem to my computer and the internet DOES work. This is how I concluded that the problem lies with the router. Every time we try to hook up the router again the internet stops working. We called the support people today and they said that we are missing 3 updates and that our router should have prompted us to download updates. We explained that our router has NEVER prompted us to download updates. The tech concluded that our router is not configured properly and that if it never prompted for an update then it shouldn't have ever worked. We explained that everything worked fine until Wed morning. Now, he is saying we cannot download the updates until we can connect to the internet, via the router! We can connect via the modem, directly to the computer, but NOT via the router. He said he could not help us anymore unless we paid them money now.

Can anyone help? (By the way the ICON I chose is the exact symbol we get when we plug in our router)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you do a reset on the router and then see if it connects again 
the support site is here
http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/support/valet/M10

what hardware version do you have

the support site has the firmware and the user manuals


----------



## cali_girl34 (Nov 26, 2003)

We did do a reset, multiple times, with no luck. How do I know what Hardware version I have?
Cisco is saying we cannot download the firmware or the updates until we can connect through the router :-(


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at the manual on the site i posted - it does explain how to update the firmware, also has software for PC listed - although I would expect the unit to still work and not require the firmware update to work

lets see a ipconfig /all from the router with a PC connected


----------



## cali_girl34 (Nov 26, 2003)

OK, one more thing I wanted to add. We have had this problem before, when we did have support, and the Cisco people accessed our router and re-configured it. We have the instructions to reconfigure but we cannot get INTO the router. The main thing we need to figure out is how to get into the router to reconfigure. Thanks!


----------



## cali_girl34 (Nov 26, 2003)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\tracyjmay>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tracyjmay-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B9-A6-B2-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad85:d47e:70c2:1787%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 30, 2011 4:16:57 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 01, 2011 4:16:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333689
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-B7-3E-6C-00-1B-B9-A6-B2-73

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A2C0949B-A27E-441C-945B-BBB5AEC54
821}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\tracyjmay>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

to log into the router
page 14 How to Access the Browser-Based Utility

To access the browser-based utility, launch the web browser on your computer, and enter the IP address of the Valet in the Address field .&#65279;The default IP address of the Valet is:
192.168.1.1
Then, press Enter 

A login screen will appear
1 .&#65279; In the User name field, enter admin .&#65279;
2 .&#65279; In the Password field, enter the password admin - OR if you setup a password when you last configured use that password
3 .&#65279; Click OK to continue


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It appears the router's address may be 192.168.1.254 in this setup though.


----------

